# Root not sticking on stock FP1



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I have followed the instruction to root and remain on stock fp1, as i was having some issues with Tweaked. But I can't seem to get CWM to stick , i have unchecked the auto reboot and flashed superuser before rebooting but i still lose CWM

any thoughts?


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Somewhere here are the instructions to keep root. It involves use root explorer or a comparable app and changing permissions on a certain file. Then you Odin cwm again and it'll stick

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Certain file:

/system/etc/install-recovery.sh

rvpartsguy - sorry to hear about the tweaked issues. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help resolve them if you decide to give it another try


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey RV, just to offer some more specifics, what happens is that after you flash cwm, boot into recovery and flash su then reboot, the stock recovery (the file dwith showed you) overwrites the cwm with stock recovery. That file needs to be disabled. You don't fix the permission to disable it. Use root explorer (or equivelant) and either delete the file or rename it with .bak extension. Reflash cwm with Odin again and you should be good 

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Brewer said:


> Hey RV, just to offer some more specifics, what happens is that after you flash cwm, boot into recovery and flash su then reboot, the stock recovery (the file dwith showed you) overwrites the cwm with stock recovery. That file needs to be disabled. You don't fix the permission to disable it. Use root explorer (or equivelant) and either delete the file or rename it with .bak extension. Reflash cwm with Odin again and you should be good
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


 I have never renamed anything. It has always been changing permissions for me. It could just be there are two ways to do this

Sent from my at100 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Fair enuf oso. Hadn't heard the change permission trick before.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Brewer said:


> Fair enuf oso. Hadn't heard the change permission trick before.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


Yeah, from a pragmatic perspective deleting, renaming, or giving 000 permissions (I'm pretty sure as long as you don't let it be executable its fine, though I could be wrong) all lead to the same result in this case.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

OsoRemby said:


> I have never renamed anything. It has always been changing permissions for me. It could just be there are two ways to do this
> 
> Sent from my at100 using RootzWiki


I'd never considered changing permission, but that'd work just fine. In actuality, I always just removed the file outright. As dwitherell said above, as long as you make it inaccessible, it can't do its work.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> Certain file:
> 
> /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
> 
> rvpartsguy - sorry to hear about the tweaked issues. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help resolve them if you decide to give it another try


I am sure I will lend up going back to it..... I am not so sure its a tweaked issue as much as a kernel issue or possibly even a phone issue.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help people...it worked. Didn't have a chance to get too it til tonight to much work lately

Unfortunately I still seem to have a lot of lag and data issues with the phone...not sure how to fix these issues


----------

